# Dapple Chocolate Dachshund lost/stolen in Deptford, SE London



## Alfshuman (Apr 10, 2010)

hi posting this here in the hope someone might have seen this dog - disappeared whilst out with dog walker near Deptford. Suspicion is that the walker let it off lead and it bolted - and was picked up by a chancer looking to make a buck.

DogLost - Lost: Dappled Brown Dachshund: Miniature Female In South East (SE8) 'HOLLY SIGHTED' 79683

Help please!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I do hope she is found soon..


----------

